# Connecting Thermal Sensors on Ultra MD3.



## level42 (Sep 17, 2006)

I just need some clarification as to how to connect the thermal sensors on my Ultra MD3.

I have a Thermaltake Golden Orb II cpu fan.

an Intel C2D e6600 cpu.

and an Intel D975XBX2 MOBO.

Here is the manual that came with my product. It doesnt help much.

It says "Connect the thermal sensor to the fan"........ but HOW ?

http://www.ultraproducts.com/PDFs/manuals/ULT40123/ULT40123_1.pdf

Thanks for you help


----------



## level42 (Sep 17, 2006)

Anyone ! Please ! ?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I am going to transfer this over to the building section.

It may take time for a team member that knows the answer to read this. We are volunteers and come here when time permits.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

from looking online it appears that the sensors come preattached. do you see anything that looks like http://www1.coolermaster.com/product_common_images/e51475dea8e83b66642d41f4fd4b37d0.jpg ? at least the brownish tip? that should be connected to the device.


----------



## level42 (Sep 17, 2006)

Yea, I have those tips, just not sure how to attatch them to my CPU fan.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You don't attach it to a connector. You remove the heatsink and put the sensor right next to the CPU heatspreader (but not between the heatspreader and heatsink, just next to it). Or you can put it between the heatsink fins to measure the heatsink exhaust temp.


----------

